# Things looking so unfamiliar and more



## rockyranger90 (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone else have issues with things that should be familiar and comforting looking and feeling so unfamiliar. I went for a walk the other day on my street and walking back to my house nothing looked familiar, for a moment I wasn't even sure what side of the street I lived on. I've been experiencing that a lot in my home, neighborhood, stores and even with the people in my life that I've always been around. I'm starting to think I'm getting early onset dementia and that I'm going to wake up and have no idea who or where I am. I've also been having issues with following conversations. Words don't seem to make sense. Lately, I hardly ever feel like talking because I feel I don't make sense and I have no emotion connected to what I'm saying. Almost like a zombie feeling. Emotions themselves feel lost. I find nothing to be funny or enjoyable like I used to. And the newest symptom for me is that I can't conceptualize time. Weeks, days, months, hours...nothing makes sense. They all seem to run together. Thinking of last week and this upcoming week makes my head spin. I also have difficulty thinking about where everything is in relation to me. Certain towns, stores, roads...etc. Any of these things sound familiar to anyone? I'm so worried about dementia that I can't sleep or eat. I'm needing some reassurance.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

if u were getting dementia, you would have no idea, i work with alzheimers patients. trust me you would not know. i have also experienced pretty much all of your symptoms. hang in there it will pass.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

rockyranger90 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with things that should be familiar and comforting looking and feeling so unfamiliar. I went for a walk the other day on my street and walking back to my house nothing looked familiar, for a moment I wasn't even sure what side of the street I lived on. I've been experiencing that a lot in my home, neighborhood, stores and even with the people in my life that I've always been around. I'm starting to think I'm getting early onset dementia and that I'm going to wake up and have no idea who or where I am. I've also been having issues with following conversations. Words don't seem to make sense. Lately, I hardly ever feel like talking because I feel I don't make sense and I have no emotion connected to what I'm saying. Almost like a zombie feeling. Emotions themselves feel lost. I find nothing to be funny or enjoyable like I used to. And the newest symptom for me is that I can't conceptualize time. Weeks, days, months, hours...nothing makes sense. They all seem to run together. Thinking of last week and this upcoming week makes my head spin. I also have difficulty thinking about where everything is in relation to me. Certain towns, stores, roads...etc. Any of these things sound familiar to anyone? I'm so worried about dementia that I can't sleep or eat. I'm needing some reassurance.


Yes, you are not alone. This is a very frightening feeling for sure (not recognizing things, people, etc.) Hang in there, it will pass! I also had the fear of waking up and not knowing who or where I am because of this feeling, but guess what...I always do...fear can really mess with your head!


----------



## rockyranger90 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for your responses guys. It's very helpful and I'll sleep better tonight!


----------



## Dptilldeath (Jul 27, 2007)

rockyranger90 said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. It's very helpful and I'll sleep better tonight!


Nothing new here. I feel like that for 22 years but please DONT RELATE

The only advise i can give you is that if you fear it you feed it and it grows. Fear of that bizzare sensation is our worst enemy. Dont analyze it cause it doesnt leed you nowhere...

Let it and it will pass....


----------



## Dptilldeath (Jul 27, 2007)

rockyranger90 said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. It's very helpful and I'll sleep better tonight!


Nothing new here. I feel like that for 22 years but please DONT RELATE

The only advise i can give you is that if you fear it you feed it and it grows. Fear of that bizzare sensation is our worst enemy. Dont analyze it cause it doesnt leed you nowhere...

Let it and it will pass....


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Dptilldeath said:


> Nothing new here. I feel like that for 22 years but please DONT RELATE
> 
> The only advise i can give you is that if you fear it you feed it and it grows. Fear of that bizzare sensation is our worst enemy. Dont analyze it cause it doesnt leed you nowhere...
> 
> Let it and it will pass....


Well said by dptilldeath. The more you fear it or analyze it or sit and think about it all the time the worse it gets. I have had all of your issues as well, and I would guess to say that most people on this board can relate to what you are saying. It will pass, stop giving it attention.


----------



## kate7 (Jul 25, 2010)

every morning i wake up and have fear, i dont know what i am affraid but i am affraid dp alot, which is not good, its hard not to pay attention, its constantly in my mind .


----------



## SpringChild (Sep 18, 2010)

rockyranger90 said:


> Does anyone else have issues with things that should be familiar and comforting looking and feeling so unfamiliar. I went for a walk the other day on my street and walking back to my house nothing looked familiar, for a moment I wasn't even sure what side of the street I lived on. I've been experiencing that a lot in my home, neighborhood, stores and even with the people in my life that I've always been around. I'm starting to think I'm getting early onset dementia and that I'm going to wake up and have no idea who or where I am. I've also been having issues with following conversations. Words don't seem to make sense. Lately, I hardly ever feel like talking because I feel I don't make sense and I have no emotion connected to what I'm saying. Almost like a zombie feeling. Emotions themselves feel lost. I find nothing to be funny or enjoyable like I used to. And the newest symptom for me is that I can't conceptualize time. Weeks, days, months, hours...nothing makes sense. They all seem to run together. Thinking of last week and this upcoming week makes my head spin. I also have difficulty thinking about where everything is in relation to me. Certain towns, stores, roads...etc. Any of these things sound familiar to anyone? I'm so worried about dementia that I can't sleep or eat. I'm needing some reassurance.


I feel the exact same way. Don't worry, it's just another symptom of dp/dr. Keep strong


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

sounds like classic DR/DP symptoms, you're not getting dementia


----------

